# convenient store robbery in progress....Scenario #2



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ok, we have already had a bank robbery, well, now let's take part in a convenient store robbery. 

Scenario- - - Ok, for some odd reason you stop at a local 24 hour convenient store at 2 am on a Sunday morning. You are armed. You walk to the coolers in the back to grab a soda. While closing the door, you hear someone storm in and shout, "Open the cash register and give me the money"! You then turn around and notice two men at the counter. One has a revolver and is waving it in the clerks face. The other has a shotgun and is walking toward the backroom office. What do you do?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I walked into a convienience store once in Dallas, and I was not armed - there was a guy who you could tell was thinking of robbing the place. I should have just turned around and left.

Anyway, this scenario (of a store like that being robbeed) is a realistic one that U could find yourself in - moreso than a bank robbery. But, I'd rather not get into what I would do for liability reasons - if something were to happen, and i made comments on my "plan" like 6 months prev, it wouldn't be good.

Plus, you're really screwed in that scenario because of 2 armed individuals. It depends on if they see U in the back or at what point they see you. There are ways U could handle it - but there are too many variables and "what if's" to deal with, depending on what they continue to do. Anyone who answers this kind of has to complete the scenario with their own made up facts before any possible tactics could be stated.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You know Ship, I've never considered the liability issue about talking these scenerios through. Something to think about. Kinda like the "to use, or not to use reloads", make modifications to ones carry gun, etc, etc, etc. 

I think its important to think about the possibility of SHTF scenerios however. I believe of you have thought something through, and have an encounter like it or similar to it you are at least a little ahead of the curve. Have a plan, adjust it accordinly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I agree - U should have a plan - scenario's should go thru your head. But posting them in the open is another story. I felt ok with the bank one, but now that I see this is a routine subject, I think I will refrain - that being said - these may be good topics because it gets some members to think - for instance - Maser stating what he would do in the bank scenario - and then me pointing out that he cannot do what he wanted without risking prosecution.

I just don't wanna go step by step on what I would do in a convenience store holdup, and then 1 year from now, I follow my message step by step - wouldn't look good  - That's just my opinion. But, I have also thought out many scenarios. Some members sometimes do not know what the CAN and CANNOT legally do. I see these types of questions at the CCW classes all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Well now this is a completly different scenerio. I know I would do nothing. Most convenience stores I vists have the cashiers with a gun under the counter anyways. All I would do is stay out of the line of fire.  Of course around here there's no armed robberys. Just shoplifting. The sad thing is that it's mostly adults rather than kids or teens my age. :roll:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

What ...You dont live in Ca. where the movie stars do the shoplifting?? :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta catch me a Wynona Ryder :-D :-D :-D


----------

